# Kasper - AKK



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Kasper came round the other day and being the crazy little monster he is, he refused to sit still, so sorry for the random cut off ears and blurred faces! He was too busy killing his bear to pose for photos


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

oh wow, thankyou so much for those beautiful photos, you have no idea how desperate i was to see these beautiful pics, he is so hansom.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

your more than welcome 

Next time he comes round (probably this weekend) I will take some more photos!

He certainly is handsome, he is growing into a very proud looking lad. Little sod though


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww cute


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG look at him so cute!! he is so big:001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww its lovely to see Kasper!! We were all missing him! 

Any idea on his height? Would love to compare to Badger. 

Tell Nicola we are asking for her xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I did tell her, she still has got the net at her new house yet, and is bogged down at work and with kas at the mo!

We measured him about 3 weeks ago and he was 13" to the shoulder. I'd say he's about 13.5"/14" now. Big bear! He's being a bit of a monster for mummy at the mo, i'm sure he'll settle down soon though.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw he is a big bear but he is lovely!

Is he being a naughty boy just now? Badger started classes on Friday past and lets just say he has a loooonnnnnnng way to go! 

He's too nosy!

Oh and Badger is about 10.5 inches just now and i reckon only about just over 2kg  I will have to weigh him properly again tho. x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so adorable


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW 14" big big boy


----------

